# My Obsession is Yours



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

At what point did you realize that your fascination with planted tanks had become a obsession...

_My defining moment was when I went from one tank to four tanks in 6 months_.

So lets hear about when you got hit in the :brick: and relized that something simple had turned into something more.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

When I changed my internet homepage to APC........ Sad huh?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Actually mine was the opposite. I had to change my homepage from ACP so I would not miss any new posts if someone used my computer.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

When I made a DIY CO2, it was all over. Had a bunch of java ferns and java moss all the time but CO2 changes everything. That was my defining moment and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

When I saw *THIS!!!*









*WOW!!!*


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Am I allowed to change my answer?


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

When I saw the first tanks of Takashi Amano and then searched in the I-net for tanks like them and saw, that people can build very well tanks too, like Oliver Knott. And the real hit was APC, so that I can ask every question to scapes for people who work with them every day, because in germany there arent lots of Scape users


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

When I realized how much I looked forward to going on line to the forums...
When I spend 12 hours some Sundays doing water changes, pruning, and re-arranging and don't seem mind...
When I look at empty spaces at home and wonder if I can fit a small tank there...
When I drive by a ditch and wonder what plants may be growing there...

I could probably go on for a while.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Reading the Optimum Aquarium by Dupla for the 7th time.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd say when I first found the Aquatic Gardeners contest result pictures.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Capt. said:


> I'd say when I first found the Aquatic Gardeners contest result pictures.


Yeah, same here. I'd kept fish since I was like 6 or 7 years old, but until I got on the internet and stumbled across the AGA contest about three years ago I've been nuts for plants... their website is great in that there are so many entries and such a great presentation of the images... total eye candy.


----------



## jstageman (Mar 6, 2006)

I was inspired to set up a tank when I discovered Amano on the ADAeuro website a few months ago (the one that defaults to Italian). 

The obsession started a couple weeks after the 20 gal had been set up--sometime in January of this year. I realized I had used a reactive sand as a substrate, the rummies looked like they could use a bit more swimming room, and an LFS had a 50 Breeder used setup for sale, that I bought...

Did I mention that the 50 had a 10 gal sump that is now housing more plants and shrimp?

I may have some sort of illness... :crazy: 

Joe


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

jstageman said:


> I may have some sort of illness... :crazy:
> Joe


Yep. It's contagious too. No known cure except burnout & that's no fun.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

First time I realized that something is wrong with me when instead of going back to bed after my mid-night trip to the bathroom, I grabbed a flashlight and went to see how everything is "doing" in my tank.eep:


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I knew I enjoyed the tank keeping, great hobby, but I realized there was a bit of an obsession when I wanted to come home early from a week long visit with my girlfriend (she's about 450 miles away) just to check up on my tank. That kinda worried me, so I put a stop to visiting her reaaal quick.

Just kidding, I just found the self control not to get so into my tank.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey all - I was given a noplant aquarium with candyfish (Mollys ect. ) and plastic stuff like castle... Awfull.

Then i saw this...










And I knew what i should try instead of "just keeping fish"!


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

When I saw my bank account balance


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

When all my Christmas presents were gift certificates to the LFS.


----------

